# Last minute Halloween madness in Oz



## Demonique (Oct 16, 2008)

It was only decided the morning of Halloween to do a setup at my mums house, as a result I couldn't take any my big props around as I only have a little car and my husband works away so I couldn't use his ute (I have a guillotine, electric chair, large skeleton and so on) I also forgot to take coloured lighting so we had a system of having the front light on and turning it off when trick or treaters came close. We used a bunch of led candles and small coloured lights to highlight props. I also had my fog machine setup but because it was too windy for low lying fog I set it so the nozzle pointed between the slats in the fence at the entryway. I would shoot fog at trick or treaters as they passed with a manual remote. Managed to get quite a few screams, it was great!

Halloween is not really a big deal here in Australia yet so we didn't have that many trick or treaters but several people pulled up their cars so they could come and have a look.

Photos are blurry cos I only had my phone to take pictures with:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2603407930318.150114.1408467041&type=1&l=b4ae657d8a


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job for last minute! I really like the skull coming out of the tree....SPOOKY!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time


----------

